# Cover for Honda EU2200i when running?



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

On the rare occasion I need to run my EU2200i in the rain, I'd like to get some kind of open canopy or cover for it. So far, nothing I see out there is of any interest. Canopy covers like the GenTent directly attach to it. What I want is something to just plop over it should it be raining, with some kind of weighted feet so it doesn't blow away.

Of course what I'm looking for isn't necessarily generator specific, so using "generator" in the search terms only pulls up prefab made tents or canopies specific to generators. Bonus points if it can be folded up when not in use. Any ideas?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

best advice is to get it 2 feet off the ground.
so is this for camping or for at home?


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

There are some options in Amazon also but seem to be pricey. I have two eu2200i and interested in what others do. 









Amazon.com: IGAN Small Inverter Generator Tent Cover While Running, Compatible for Honda and Most 1000~2300 Watts Generators, Portable Outdoor All-Weather Tarpaulin Cover for Rain, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: IGAN Small Inverter Generator Tent Cover While Running, Compatible for Honda and Most 1000~2300 Watts Generators, Portable Outdoor All-Weather Tarpaulin Cover for Rain, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

iowagold said:


> best advice is to get it 2 feet off the ground.
> so is this for camping or for at home?


Home. Concrete patio.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

custom generator house!!
or just build a roof over it and screen sides for venting?


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Was thinking outside the box here...how about a 10x10 (or larger) pop-up awning? Puts the drip line out and away from the generator. Putting the generator up two feet like previously suggested completes the drip and splash protection. Or, leave the generator on the ground and don't extend the legs, keeping the awning at 4-5 feet off the ground. (We do this at camp over the picnic table when it rains. Keeps everything on the table much drier.) Most have holes on the feet where you can drive stakes to anchor it. I use these in crappie camp during March and April when the winds can get high. I don't stake it. Rather, I use four 6-foot heavy-duty white bungee cords to hold it down. (easier to see the white bungee and not trip over.) Allows some "give" to the set, and helps prevent pulling the guy-stakes out of the ground. Don't need to continually adjust the ropes either. Can use the pop-up for other activities too.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Ground Fault said:


> Was thinking outside the box here...how about a 10x10 pop-up awning? Puts the drip line out and away from the generator. Putting it up two feet like previously suggested completes the drip and splash protection. Can use the pop-up for other activities too.


That's what I had in mind, but it doesn't need to be that big. It needs to be almost "dog house" sized. I see some 5' ones so I'll look into those.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

What about using a sheet of marine plywood? Cut it in half crosswise and then hinge the two halves together. Set it over the generator like an upside down V. Throw a small tarp over it, keeping the ends open for ventilation. If clearance is a concern just use strapping at The edges and extend them a foot or so beyond the length, towards the ground. Like a V on stilts, LOL. Pretty basic but a good start... Dutchy


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob I was thinking 10x10 size due to windblown rain. Once the wind blows the rain as far up under the awning as it can blow it there is not much dry patch left on which to safely locate a generator. Cut the size to 7x7 or 5x5 and the generator will probably get wet. We ride out heavy rains under these, but have to sit up on the concrete picnic table with the awning brought down a foot or two to have a chance at staying dry. Even then the concrete seats are soaked from the windblown rain, as are our legs below the knee, and these are 13x13 awnings. The rain will get up under there! Only hope is to space the drip line out there as far as possible from the generator and keep the drip line as low as possible to maximize the size of the dry patch.

Word to the wise: Do not attempt to open or close one of these by yourself. Their scissor frames will eat fingers. Like a Generac transport handle! Ask me how I know. If at all possible ask someone to assist you.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

How often do you loose power/how often are you imagining needing to use this set up? 

I have tarps coming out my ears for all kinds of things. It would be real easy to set up a frame of some kind and string up a tarp for cover over a gen. Thats about as simple as it gets and since I don't expect to need to run gens except in rare cases I am not putting in a lot of effort for something "nice" that won't get used enough to justify it. 

I have looked in to putting my big gen in some kind of enclosure. However, at this point I don't think it is feasible to do that. We're considering a built-in unit down the road so if that happened then that would cover all the bases there - enclosure/sound dampening. 

As for "covers" - I know a lot of people like to buy "stuff that matches" or "stuff that is intended to go together". The Honda EU gens are really popular and a lot of people like to max out the options and mods. I wouldn't get hung up on a "cover" not being "designed for" the gen - just throw up something simple and cheap, especially if it is a rarely used item.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Have run for couple decades during hurricanes a setup made up of cementboard (movable sheet with fasteners) anchored to a couple 2x6 pressure treated boards, The frame can be setup in any orientation and have gone through 180 mph winds without being knocked down. Houses lost roofs but that generator kept running fine. Sold that old stormbeast of a Honda last month (em7000is) with less than 500 hours) and it was in fine condition. For friends and neighbors, I advise them to not do I as I do but as I say ... 

A simple frame / doghouse can be setup in minutes with some framing tools for a small generator. Have done those too and used steel 8ft stakes to secure them into the ground. Suppose a tornado would demolish them but so far so good.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I like the plywood idea with a tarp since by default the plywood is heavy enough not to blow away. I'm not terribly handy, but I can figure that out! Plus it would fold for storage. I am in Ohio so hurricanes are not the reason for our outages.



Ground Fault said:


> Rob I was thinking 10x10 size due to windblown rain. Once the wind blows the rain as far up under the awning as it can blow it there is not much dry patch left on which to safely locate a generator.


Ideally if I went this route, I wouldn't have it 6 feet in the air though. The sides need to be open for ventilation, but I'd have it down close to the generator on top.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

pipe said:


> Have run for couple decades during hurricanes a setup made up of cementboard (movable sheet with fasteners) anchored to a couple 2x6 pressure treated boards


Do you have a pic of your setup?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

one of those LARGE dog totes might work
if it had a solid top...
or just build up a sun shed.
pm if you need links for those.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

that’s what I used when I covered my Ryobi 2000W inverter. I cut open an exhaust vent hole, the cut a larger hole on side, added some drip caps by riveting the plastic I cut out…it work great, have used in rain and light snow..it’s elevated on 2 biga$$ commercial sized cinder blocks, sitting on 3/4” ply. so it’s about 8-10” off ground.




iowagold said:


> one of those LARGE dog totes might work
> if it had a solid top...
> or just build up a sun shed.
> pm if you need links for those.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i need to take pix of the back of a house i saw that had rain spatter up 3 foot on the back wall...
yea at least 2 foot up or 24 inches at the min to get a gen out of the hard rain back splash...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> Canopy covers like the GenTent directly attach to it.


Per GenTent: "The GenTent ratchet mounting system directly connects to the EU2200i inverter model. No tools are required for this installation. Once installed, the entire assembly can be removed to service your inverter and then popped right back on! Simply loosen the ratchet until the corner sections release, lift the assembly by its sides and lift off (and through handles if installed)."


----------

